# Unkraut,  wie bekämpft Ihr das Unkraut



## Lion (11. Sep. 2019)

Unkraut, Unkraut, Unkraut,
ich wollte es nicht aber es kommt immer wieder von alleine.

Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut auf Wege loszuwerden ?
Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut in Beete loszuwerden ?
Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut im Rasen loszuwerden ?

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten.
VG. Lion


----------



## dizzzi (11. Sep. 2019)

Ausstechen. Ich habe 19 Jahre einen Rasen mit ca. 400 qm gehabt. Es war ein Rollrasen der am Anfang kein Unkraut hatte. Ich bin regelmäßig über den Rasen gegangen und habe mit einem alten Schraubenzieher das Unkraut ausgestochen. Nach dem Motto: Währed den Anfängen. 19 Jahre nahezu perfekter Rasen. Wenn ich den Rasen heute sehr, wie der Käufer diesen Rasen hat sich selber überlassen. Das hat mit Rasen nicht mehr viel zu tun. Nach 6 Jahren total verhunzt.
Jeder wie er will. Durch die regelmäßigen Ausstechen Rundgänge war es auch nicht zu viel Arbeit.
Auf Wegen habe ich mit einem alten Küchenmesser das Unkraut aus den Ritzen gepult.
2x im Jahr vertikutieren. Guten Dünger. Und das mit dem Unkraut hielt sich in Grenzen.

Das mache ich auch mit dem neuen Rasen so.


----------



## Skadi (11. Sep. 2019)

Ich bin eine, die, wenn sie über den Hof geht, hier und da Unkraut aus den Ritzen zupft ... so ganz nebenbei .

Der Rasen wird bei mir im Frühling vertikutiert und bekommt eine Düngergabe.
Ansonsten regelmäßig mähen und bei Trockenheit wässern.

In den Beeten versuche ich mit Bodendeckern die freien Flächen klein zu halten.


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2019)

Nix 
Aber so ganz und gar nix.
Maximal mit dem Rasenmäher kurz halten.
Selbst der Rocula geht durch den ganzen Garten und riecht so schön bei der maht.


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> Unkraut, Unkraut, Unkraut,
> ich wollte es nicht aber es kommt immer wieder von alleine.


... es kommt immer wieder
... von ganz alleine

Also ich würde mir die ganze Sachlage genau anschauen, analysieren und diese Erkenntnisse dann für mein Bankkonto nutzen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Anja W. (11. Sep. 2019)

Bei mir wird nur der Weg zum Haus geputzt.
Sonst sind die Pflanzen so dicht, dass gar kein Unkraut vorkommt.
Zumindest nichts, was ich als solches bezeichnen würde. Allerdings dürfen sich viele Pflanzen (__ Akelei, __ Salbei, __ Fingerhut, __ Kerzenknöterich, __ Eisenkraut) ihren Platz selbst suchen. Das führt zu wunderschönen Kombinationen. Dieses Jahr hatte ich in diesen Minigarten 3 2m-__ Steppenkerzen neben dem Wohnzimmerfenster. Jetzt ist noch eine da. Wenn es dämmerig wird, kommen __ Nachtfalter und am Tag sitzen die Hummeln und __ Schwebfliegen dran. Sowas reißt man doch nicht raus!
Und für Giersch gibt es leckere Salatrezepte. 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Sep. 2019)

Ich habe die Rasenpflege aufgegeben, letztes Jahr hat er wegen der extremen Trockenheit stark gelitten und sich dieses Jahr nur spärlich erholt. Den Rest schaffen meine Enkel mit Fußball spielen und der Hund meint überall Löcher graben zu müssen.

Unkraut ist ja eigentlich auch meist grün, und ich finde es gibt auch schöne Unkräuter. Unkraut wächst auch besser als Rasen und braucht kaum Wasser, also warum soll ich es bekämpfen?


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2019)

Den Rasen bei Hitzeperioden nicht zu kurz schneiden 3,5 bis 4 cm sind da angebracht. 
So können die Halme viel mehr Kondenz auffangen und haben eine ( naja kleine bessere) Beschattung.

Zum Unkraut :

Löwenzahn kann man ausstechen oder mit einer Säure - Spritze bekämpfen, kurz in die Wurzel stechen, ein Tropfen und es ist geschehen. 
Dagegen finde ich __ Gänseblümchen als "Charme" eines Rasen nicht verkehrt.


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Löwenzahn kann man ausstechen oder mit einer Säure - Spritze bekämpfen, kurz in die Wurzel stechen, ein Tropfen und es ist geschehen


Oder man macht u.a. Sirup ähnlich Honig aus den Blüten, die Blätter in den Salat. Mit dem Sirup,  Spitzwegerich und schwarzem Rettich gewinnt man einen Super Hustensaft.
Usw usw.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Sep. 2019)

Moin Lion,



Lion schrieb:


> Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut auf Wege loszuwerden ?


Einfach zupfen oder rauskratzen, geht an für sich von der Arbeit her.



Lion schrieb:


> Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut in Beete loszuwerden ?


Bei mir kommen viele, viele m³ Rindenmulch zum Einsatz, da hält sich das Unkraut das ganze Jahr über in Grenzen. 
Hier und da muss man natürlich mal ran, was Brombeeren vom Nachbarn oder Brennessel angeht.



Lion schrieb:


> Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut im Rasen loszuwerden ?


Im Vorgarten blühten so viele schöne "Unkräuter" in gelb, lila, weiß und rosa, da musste ich es einfach stehen lassen für die Insekten. 
Das waren ganze Teppiche 
Und im Garten selbst... naja, es wäre besser für den Rasen (welcher Rasen...?) wenn der mal wieder gepflegt würde


----------



## laurgas (12. Sep. 2019)

unkraut ist nicht so schlimm.in einem natürlichen garten g ehört es einfach dazu.im gemüsegarten ist meine frau dafür zuständig und reisst jedesmal,wenn sie im garten ist einiges raus.die grünfläche werden bei mir regelmässig gemäht und das gras meinen hennen oder kanninchen als futter gereicht.da ich in einer grünzone lebe,sind in meiner wiese sehr viele verschiedene gräser und auch unkraut drin.stört mich nicht,werden abgemäht und alles ist gleichmässig grün.im frühjahr habe ich einen grossen teil meines gartens voller margariten,die ich alle ausblüten lasse.


----------



## Christine (12. Sep. 2019)

Ich habe keine Unkräuter - ich habe nur Grünzeug. 
Löwenzahn liebe ich - wenn der blüht, ist jede Menge Leben im Garten - gebrumse und gesummse. 
Rasen habe ich aufgeben  - im Augenblick steht da noch jede Menge __ Lein. Demnächst wird gemäht, im Frühjahr nochmal der Vertikutierer drüber und dann alles, was ich in diesem Jahr von allen möglichen Läden an Saattütchen zum Thema "Rettet die Bienen" geschenkt bekommen habe, draufgestreut. Und dann abwarten, was passiert.
Lediglich Gras aus den Fugen der Wege wird gezupft.


----------



## laurgas (12. Sep. 2019)

wenn ich alle "unkräuter" entfernt hätte,wär wohl nichts aus meiner margaritenwiese geworden


----------



## Lion (15. Sep. 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> Unkraut, Unkraut, Unkraut,
> ich wollte es nicht aber es kommt immer wieder von alleine.
> 
> 1) Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut auf Wege loszuwerden ?
> ...



Vielen Dank für die guten Beiträge.
Zu den Fragen 2 und 3 bin ich mit Euch einverstanden aber gibt es zu der ersten Frage nicht auch Tipps,
mit welchem Mittel man eine Garageneinfahrt oder Eingangsweg unkrautfrei halten kann ?
  Lion


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Sep. 2019)

Wenn es ohne Chemie sein soll fällt mir da nur abflammen oder Fugen auskratzen ein.

...betonieren....?


----------



## DbSam (15. Sep. 2019)

... asphaltieren ...?


----------



## Lion (15. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... asphaltieren ...?



wenn nach einer gewissen Zeit der Asphalt etwas bröckelt, kommt dann kein Unkraut in den Ritzen ?


----------



## DbSam (15. Sep. 2019)

Dann wurde der falsche Asphalt gewählt, oder dieser falsch verarbeitet, oder Du solltest die Einfahrt nicht für den LKW-Verkehr freigeben. 

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Auskratzen, auskärchen, etc.
Alles abartig anstrengende, aber weitestgehend sinnlose Arbeiten, wenn man die Fugen im Anschluss daran nicht 'versiegelt'.


----------



## Petta (15. Sep. 2019)

Christine schrieb:


> und dann alles, was ich in diesem Jahr von allen möglichen Läden an Saattütchen zum Thema "Rettet die Bienen" geschenkt bekommen habe, draufgestreut. Und dann abwarten, was passiert.



Bei uns ist sehr wenig bis gar nichts passiert........selbst die Saattüten von Bingo haben nichts getaugt


----------



## laurgas (15. Sep. 2019)

hier  ist ein foto meiner bienenblütentüte


----------



## Lion (17. Sep. 2019)

1) Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut auf Wege loszuwerden ?

hat oder benutzt denn keiner ein Hausmittel, um Unkraut auf Wege oder Garageneinfahrten loszuwerden ?

VG. Lion


----------



## Anja W. (17. Sep. 2019)

2 Finger und ein Küchenmesser.... meine Hausmittel für den Weg.
Übrigens sind diese Dinger zum Abflammen Mist. Bei schönen, grünen Pflänzchen muss man da ewig draufhalten. Einmal probiert, jetzt hängt das Gerät im Schuppen rum.

Schönen Abend,
Anja


----------



## DbSam (17. Sep. 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> hat oder benutzt denn keiner ein Hausmittel, um Unkraut auf Wege oder Garageneinfahrten loszuwerden ?



Welcher Belag ist denn vorhanden?


DbSam schrieb:


> Auskratzen, auskärchen, etc.
> Alles abartig anstrengende, aber weitestgehend sinnlose Arbeiten, wenn man die Fugen im Anschluss daran nicht 'versiegelt'.


@axel120470 sollte einen schönen Tipp für Fugenmasse haben ...
Er hatte es mir gesagt - ist mir leider momentan entfallen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> @axel120470 sollte einen schönen Tipp für Fugenmasse haben ...
> Er hatte es mir gesagt - ist mir leider momentan entfallen.


"Dauerhaft" hilft nichts, auf gewisse Zeit hilft ein sehr feiner zementärer Fugenmörtel zB und wenn der dann auch noch mit kleinen Hilfsmitteln versehen wird......
Aber jeder wie er es mag. Ich nasche lieber von den Sträuchern am Wegesrand und dazu nen


----------



## DbSam (17. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> "Dauerhaft" hilft nichts, auf gewisse Zeit hilft ein sehr feiner zementärer Fugenmörtel



Ah, gerade eben doch noch eingefallen:
Für eine "längere gewisse Zeit" soll der vdw 800 2K Pflasterfugenmörtel helfen und der sieht zumindest bei Axels Terrasse auch richtig professionell aus ...
Vielleicht macht er mal ein Bildchen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ralle83 (17. Sep. 2019)

Also ich selber geh mit der Flamme drüber auf Pflaster steine ... 

Ich Weiss das hört hier manch einer nicht gerne aber Salzwasser hilf auch wunderbar 2 - 3 Tage dann sieht man wie es braun wird und es geht bis in die Wurzeln... Und hinter einfach weg fegen .. .besser als igendeneine Chemie die man so kaufen kann .

Oder Kartoffel wasser heisses


----------



## axel120470 (18. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ah, gerade eben doch noch eingefallen:
> Für eine "längere gewisse Zeit" soll der vdw 800 2K Pflasterfugenmörtel helfen und der sieht zumindest bei Axels Terrasse auch richtig professionell aus ...
> Vielleicht macht er mal ein Bildchen ...
> 
> ...



Danke für das Lob Carsten.
Auf dem Bild sieht man wie das Fugenbild aussieht.
  

Habe seit nunmehr 4 Jahren Ruhe vom Unkraut. Die Fugen sollten aber ca. 5mm breit sein. Und bis 30mm tief sauber sein ( mir tut jetzt noch mein Rücken weh , wenn ich an die Kratzerei denke ).
Aber die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt. 
Das Verfugen war recht einfach.

VDW800 von GftK.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Lion (18. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ah, gerade eben doch noch eingefallen:
> Für eine "längere gewisse Zeit" soll der vdw 800 2K Pflasterfugenmörtel helfen und der sieht zumindest bei Axels Terrasse auch richtig professionell aus ...
> Vielleicht macht er mal ein Bildchen ...
> 
> ...



hallo Carsten,

vdw850Plus
habe ich selber schon auf Terrasse genutzt und ist wie Du und Axel schreibst, perfekt.
Ist nicht ganz günstigt aber gegenüber Einfugarbeiten ist es sehr schnell einzubringen
und man sparrt dann wieder die Arbeitsstunden. Sieht auch besser aus, hält auch wesentlich länger,
und ist am Ende dann eigentlich noch günstiger.

Die Garageneinfahrt ist mit Verbundsteine gefertigt und für vdw sind die Fugen zu klein.
Ich werde den Vorschlag von Ralle ausprobieren: Salzwasser oder Kartoffelwasser

Evtl. gibt es noch weitere Vorschläge?

VG. Léon


----------



## PeBo (18. Sep. 2019)

Wir haben so einen alten Kärcher Dampfdruckreinger, da gab es verschiedene Düsen dafür um Boden und Ecken zu reinigen und sogar ein Bügeleisen. 
Dies alles wird in unserem Haushalt nicht mehr genutzt aber ich sprühe jetzt mit dem heißen Dampf auf unsere Unkräuter und die gehen daraufhin ein. Ich schütte meist noch einen Schluck Essig in das Wasser damit mir das Gerät nicht verkalkt und ich habe das Gefühl, dass dadurch die Wirkung bei der Unkrautbekämpfung noch unterstützt wird.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (18. Sep. 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut auf Wege loszuwerden ?
> Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut in Beete loszuwerden ?
> Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut im Rasen loszuwerden ?



3 Fragen - 1 Antwort:* Ignorieren.*

Es wird immer wieder kommen und Du wirst immer wieder unnötige und kostbare Frei- und Lebenszeit mit einem nahezu aussichtslosen Kampf mit dem Zeugs führen.
Wir sind dabei, unser Grundstück insektenfreundlich (und damit einhergehend auch pflegeleicht) umzugestalten. Von der großen Rasenfläche auf dem hinteren Teil des Grundstücks haben wir einen Teil für unseren neuen Gartenteich "abgezwackt" und einen noch größeren Teil in eine Wildblumenwiese verwandelt, in der sich in diesem Jahr erstmalig die Insekten zuhauf tummelten und mich vorhin (nach dem Absenden eines anderen Beitrags) eine __ Hornisse aus lauter Dankbarkeit gestochen hat.

An der "repräsentativen Seite" unseres Grundstückes zur Straße hin (diejenige Seite, die nach Aussage der Eltern unbedingt hübsch, ordentlich und gepflegt aussehen muss_ 
--> für wen eigentlich???_) haben wir den total vom Unkraut zerstörten Rasen abgetragen und jeweils zur Hälfte mit Wildblumensaat eingesät und mit Pflanzen bepflanzt: Sieht katastrophal wild aus und sorgt dafür, dass mehrere 100 Pendler, die tagtäglich an dieser verwahrlosten Hütte (früher als "Haus" bekannt) mit Rad oder zu Fuß vorbei müssen, ihren Kopf entgeistert schütteln und sich fragen müssen, wo das noch alles hinführen soll. Ich kann diese Frage nicht beantworten.

Aber wie erwähnt: Lass´den Kram wachsen oder schaffe (z.B. in Form einer Wildblumenwiese) ein Umfeld, in dem Unkraut heimisch ist.

Und übrigens:
Ja, die Hornisse durfte (und sollte) weiterleben.

Grüße,

André


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ah, gerade eben doch noch eingefallen:
> Für eine "längere gewisse Zeit" soll der vdw 800 2K Pflasterfugenmörtel helfen und der sieht zumindest bei Axels Terrasse auch richtig professionell aus ...
> Vielleicht macht er mal ein Bildchen ...
> 
> ...


Jo genau diese kapilar offenen Fugenmörtel begünstigen normalerweise ein sich festsetzen von Samen jeglicher Art. 
Warum die dort jedoch nicht keimen darfst du dir selber beantworten, ich ess lieber noch ein paar Himbeeren aus eigenem Anbau mit persönlichen Biosiegel und dazu ein


----------



## DbSam (18. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Warum die dort jedoch nicht keimen darfst du dir selber beantworten


Warum genau sollte ich das tun? 

Da trinke ich doch lieber ein  
und warte auf die Antwort von Dir.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> und warte auf die Antwort von Dir


Geht nicht, muss


----------



## DbSam (18. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Geht nicht


... das hatte ich geahnt. lol

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ralle83 (18. Sep. 2019)

Jeder so wie er meint aber ich würde es nicht ignorieren da das zeug dann erst recht wächst wie Teufel

und teilweise wächst es auch sehr hoch da hätte ich kein bock drauf  .. Und sieht einfach nur blöd  aus das Unkraut...

Immer schon weg machen ist zwar lästig

Und dann fragst du dich warum Leute bei deinem Vorgarten den Kopf schütteln? 

Wenn du dir ein Teich bauen willst möchte ich nicht sehn wie der hinter aussieht bestimmt auch total zu gewuchert . Wie ich darauf komme wenn ich das so lese wie dein Gärten aus sehen 







Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> 3 Fragen - 1 Antwort:* Ignorieren.*
> 
> Es wird immer wieder kommen und Du wirst immer wieder unnötige und kostbare Frei- und Lebenszeit mit einem nahezu aussichtslosen Kampf mit dem Zeugs führen.
> Wir sind dabei, unser Grundstück insektenfreundlich (und damit einhergehend auch pflegeleicht) umzugestalten. Von der großen Rasenfläche auf dem hinteren Teil des Grundstücks haben wir einen Teil für unseren neuen Gartenteich "abgezwackt" und einen noch größeren Teil in eine Wildblumenwiese verwandelt, in der sich in diesem Jahr erstmalig die Insekten zuhauf tummelten und mich vorhin (nach dem Absenden eines anderen Beitrags) eine __ Hornisse aus lauter Dankbarkeit gestochen hat.
> ...


----------



## Lion (19. Sep. 2019)

Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> Es wird immer wieder kommen und Du wirst immer wieder unnötige und kostbare Frei- und Lebenszeit mit einem nahezu aussichtslosen Kampf mit dem Zeugs führen.
> Wir sind dabei, unser Grundstück insektenfreundlich (und damit einhergehend auch pflegeleicht) umzugestalten. Von der großen Rasenfläche auf dem hinteren Teil des Grundstücks haben wir einen Teil für unseren neuen Gartenteich "abgezwackt" und einen noch größeren Teil in eine Wildblumenwiese verwandelt, in der sich in diesem Jahr erstmalig die Insekten zuhauf tummelten und mich vorhin (nach dem Absenden eines anderen Beitrags) eine __ Hornisse aus lauter Dankbarkeit gestochen hat.
> André



1)
hallo André,
ich glaube, auch Du hast dich mit der Frage " was mache ich gegen Unkraut " befasst und nur deshalb deinen Garten, so wie Du hier oben schreibst, umgestaltet.
Deshalb frage ich nach Tipps um die Arbeit gegen Unkraut leichter zu bewerkstelligen.



Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> An der "repräsentativen Seite" unseres Grundstückes zur Straße hin (diejenige Seite, die nach Aussage der Eltern unbedingt hübsch, ordentlich und gepflegt aussehen muss_
> --> für wen eigentlich???_) haben wir den total vom Unkraut zerstörten Rasen abgetragen und jeweils zur Hälfte mit Wildblumensaat eingesät und mit Pflanzen bepflanzt: Sieht katastrophal wild aus und sorgt dafür, dass mehrere 100 Pendler, die tagtäglich an dieser verwahrlosten Hütte (früher als "Haus" bekannt) mit Rad oder zu Fuß vorbei müssen, ihren Kopf entgeistert schütteln und sich fragen müssen, wo das noch alles hinführen soll. Ich kann diese Frage nicht beantworten.
> André



2) hier schreibst Du selber, das das Unkraut den Rasen zerstört hat und Du deswegen, (also gegen Unkraut) das ganze neu angelegt hast.
Hättest ja theoretisch das Unkraut wild wachsen lassen können oder ?
Nein, hast Du nicht, und die Wildblumenwiese sieht jetzt für Dich wild und schön aus und Du erfreust Dich daran, dass die Pendler täglich über dein Grundstück reden.

Das ganze finde ich toll, weil es Dir gefällt.

Aber auch in diese Art von Grün wirst Du am Ende vom Jahr oder zum Frühjahr eine gewisse Arbeit wegen Unkraut haben und falls Du so eine Fläche nicht pflegst,
werden solche Flächen gerne von Mäuse genutzt, was auch nicht unbedingt günstig ist.

Habe weiterhin viel Freude am Garten und lass uns gerne teilhaben, durch ein paar Foto's.

 Lion


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Sep. 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> 1) Welche Tipps habt Ihr, um Unkraut auf Wege loszuwerden ?
> 
> hat oder benutzt denn keiner ein Hausmittel, um Unkraut auf Wege oder Garageneinfahrten loszuwerden ?
> 
> VG. Lion



Kochendes Wasser – das aber wirklich nur ganz gezielt in kleinen Mengen direkt auf die Pflanzen geben (bei Bedarf mehrmals) und wirklich nur auf den Wegen, damit die im Boden lebenden Organismen nicht unnötig zerstört werden.


----------



## jolantha (21. Sep. 2019)

Unkraut -- Hacken, jäten, reissen, rupfen, schneiden, brennen, buddeln, graben .......
wenn ich was vergessen habe, bitte einfach anhängen


----------



## laurgas (21. Sep. 2019)

googlen


----------



## Wachtlerhof (21. Sep. 2019)

Hab dafür ein Fugeneisen, eine Minidreizinckenharke und die Finger. Und dann heißt es halt rupfen, rupfen, rupfe.... und das mehrmals im Jahr.


----------



## Lion (2. Okt. 2019)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Also ich selber geh mit der Flamme drüber auf Pflaster steine ...
> 
> Ich Weiss das hört hier manch einer nicht gerne aber Salzwasser hilf auch wunderbar 2 - 3 Tage dann sieht man wie es braun wird und es geht bis in die Wurzeln... Und hinter einfach weg fegen .. .besser als igendeneine Chemie die man so kaufen kann .
> 
> Oder Kartoffel wasser heisses



hallo Ralle83,
in der Garagen-Einfahrt (Pflaster-Steine)
habe das mit dem heissem Kartoffel-Wasser und auch mit dem heißem Salzwasser probiert, 
ganz gezielt auf Unkraut gegossen und das ganze sieht gut aus und fast keinen Arbeitsaufwand.

Statt Kartoffel-Wasser einfach wegzuschütten hat es jetzt auch noch einen Super - Nebeneffekt.
Super, danke  

Falls noch andere so gute Tipps haben, immer her damit.


----------



## ralph_hh (2. Okt. 2019)

Gegen das Unkraut in meinem Rasen tu ich wenig außer mähen. Der Rasenmäher sorgt dafür, dass das meiste eingeht. Niedrig wachsende Unkräuter wie Wegerich oder Löwenzahl rupf ich raus. Klee darf wachsen. Sieht genau so schön grün aus und blüht prächtig, die Bienen freut's. __ Moos ist ein Anzeiger von schlechten Bedingungen, da hilft Düngen und gießen. Oder resignieren, im Schatten einer großen Hecke will der Rasen schlicht nicht. Gift ist in jedem Fall keine Option. Da muss ich dann auch z.B. mit Hahnenklee leben.

Hinter dem Haus hab ich den Rasen aufgegeben zugunsten einer Blumenwiese. Zwei Jahre nicht gedüngt, dann sehr tief gemäht, Blumen eingesät. Im ersten Jahr sah das toll aus, im zweiten Jahr muss ich mal sagen, dass die Gräser sich gegen die meisten Blumen durchsetzen, die bunte Vielfalt des ersten Jahres kam da nicht mehr. Entweder man macht das jedes Jahr neu mit vertikutieren oder ähnlichem, oder man pflanzt gezielt __ Wiesenstauden, die gegen Gräser die Oberhand behalten. Ich experimentier noch rum.

Auf den gepflasterten Wegen rupf ich was raus, wenns zu groß wird. Diesen Herbst hab ich mal mit der Schaufel einiges abgeschabt, ging einfacher als das auszupfen. Kommt aber eh wieder...

Die Terrasse habe ich damals mit einem recht kleinformatigen Pflaster belegt. Sieht toll aus, aber hat halt viele Fugen. Die Steine hab ich angefangen noch mal hochzunehmen und Unkrautvlies drunter zu legen. Da haben sich Gräser und Ameisen so ausgebreitet, dass ich schlicht genug davon habe. Da hab ich erfolglos einiges versucht, das loszuwerden.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (2. Okt. 2019)

Naja, Salz/Essig mit und ohne Wasser ist eigentlich dafür verboten, gilt in diesem Zusammenhang als Unkrautvernichter gem. Pflanzenschutzgesetz. Und wenn Dich wer hinhängt, kann Dich das unter Umständen extrem teuer zu stehen kommen. Für dieses Bußgeld hättest Dir dann wohl bis zum Lebensende einen Gärtner zum rupfen leisten können.


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2019)

In Berlin Grundsätzlich verboten, selbst im Winter als Beimischung zum Streugut


----------



## Ralle83 (3. Okt. 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Ralle83,
> in der Garagen-Einfahrt (Pflaster-Steine)
> habe das mit dem heissem Kartoffel-Wasser und auch mit dem heißem Salzwasser probiert,
> ganz gezielt auf Unkraut gegossen und das ganze sieht gut aus und fast keinen Arbeitsaufwand.
> ...




Bitte gerne


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Okt. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Unkraut ist ja eigentlich auch meist grün, und ich finde es gibt auch schöne Unkräuter. Unkraut wächst auch besser als Rasen und braucht kaum Wasser, also warum soll ich es bekämpfen?


Sehe ich ähnlich. Unser Rasen hat jahrzente lang Kühe ernährt.
Jetzt nicht mehr. Jetzt frist der *Husqvarna *am Grass.
Dem ist es ziemlich egal was er frisst.


----------

